# Ring tail



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Does anybody know if it is legal to hunt ring tail. I always see them in one of my favorite weekend camp spots?
Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes you can. You need a Furbearer license and there is a season on them

It ended in March I believe.

Check out the Furbearer Guide book

https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2019-20_furbearer.pdf


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Who would of thought they would have a season on them? I thought they would be vermin in Utah.


----------



## outn'bout1 (Sep 17, 2007)

One of the coolest, least seen, small mammals in Utah. Feel privileged to have seen one in the wild, very few people do. I would much rather have a photo than a dead one. But yes, there is a season and licensing needed to harvest one.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

outn'bout1 said:


> One of the coolest, least seen, small mammals in Utah. Feel privileged to have seen one in the wild, very few people do. I would much rather have a photo than a dead one. But yes, there is a season and licensing needed to harvest one.


Agreed. Kind of a golden trout of the Utah mammal world. You snap a pic and feel privileged to have seen it.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

outn'bout1 said:


> One of the coolest, least seen, small mammals in Utah. Feel privileged to have seen one in the wild, very few people do. I would much rather have a photo than a dead one. But yes, there is a season and licensing needed to harvest one.


+1


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

They sure are a cool animal, there is a frozen yogurt place in St. George called menchie's. Go there after dark in the summer late at night and you can usually see and hear them in the palm trees behind the yogurt place. I have seen them there a handful of times. The first time I saw one I had never heard of them and I was in shock and thought I was looking at an invasive marsupial from Australia or something lol. I would only want to get one and have it mounted because they are so pretty looking.
Thanks for the responses.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with that some "critters" (no offense to critter) should be viewed through a lens, and I have seen them, They are cool looking unit! But, look at the other side of the page. If another person feels the same about a deer or elk, would we call them out and consider that individual/group "tree huggers"???


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Count me as part of the "think they are too cool to shoot" group, but I wouldn't fault a guy for doing it legally and making good use of the pelt. I guess if the pelt was worth a fair chunk of change I would consider it, but I doubt they are worth that much. I would shoot $3.90 skunks all frickin day though!


----------

